# Car batteries



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

How bad is it not driving your car for days as far as battery goes? In that case any car issues concerning not being driven.

I'm driving mine since I'm working but my wife's car just sits. I'd alternate between cars but I'd rather not contaminate her car. Covid-19 and all


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Lead acid batteries discharge a little every day, unless they receive a charge of electricity, they can become sulfated and will eventually fail.

I use Battery Tenders to maintain a charge on the batteries of any vehicles or equipment I own. Here is one on my Honda Rincon ATV:



I install pig tails (quick connectors) on all of my machines' batteries, so all I have to do is use the quick connect to put the machine on a battery trickle charger, so the battery does not discharge and fail ("die").

This Battery Tender is a "smart" battery maintainer. It will bring the battery up to a full charge and then "float" the charge, switching off and then back to charging when the device senses the battery needs a charge. The red light shows the battery needs a charge; the green light means it is fully charged; and flashing green (pictured) means the battery is reaching its full charge so you know when it is getting close.

I like these devices. I just switch them from machine to machine about once a month, including cars, motorcycles, boats, jet skis, and mowers.

You can buy one charger, and they sell pig tail connectors for about $7. This charger costs about $59, much cheaper than buying new batteries.

This device will solve your concern, and keep her car up & ready to run.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

@FlowRider awesome I'll pick one up


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I use that same maintainer and love it. Hook it up and forget it. My truck has an Odyssey AGM battery and my wife's car has lead acid and it works great on both types of batteries


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Just start it once a week and let it run for a few minutes it will be fine.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

With my boats and jet skis, once you winterize them by inducting marine anti-freeze into the engines' water cooling jackets you don't want to run the motors because the impeller will pump out all your anti-freeze.

That is why a battery maintainer works best. Especially if you store the machines over an off season, or at your vacation/second home....

I have had batteries last ten years using a battery tender/maintainer.

It has paid for itself many times over, and you just plug it in....


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I agree with all of the above. I had a Sears die hard tender that lasted about 10 years. I replaced it with one from harbor freight and am happy with it so far.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yep. Have mini tenders on my trucks Optima Yellow top and on the wife's Diehard.


----------

